# AF after D&C?



## Fellowes79

First, I'm sorry for anyone who is able to answer this question :( We lost our little boy at 13 weeks. It will be 5 weeks post d&c this Friday and still no AF, ugh. How long did it take for you to get your period back? And if you were ready to start trying again, how long did it take for you to get your next BFP? Thank you for listening!


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am so deeply sorry for your loss.. I lost my Ava at 23 weeks, I gave birth to her..My AF returned 8 weeks later.. I think you will be fine, everyone is different... So sorry you are going through this, it's devastating XOXXOOX


----------

